# Arcobaleno ?



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

does anyone how a Merckx Arcobaleno frame is to ride ?
is it any good ?
all I know it's made of columbus neutron.

S.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

the Merckx section is dead.. No one really post here other than you and me  I would have love to see more Merckx owners post and talk about this wonderful machine.


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

I guess everyone prefers to ride plastic bikes these days ?!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I "owned" an Arcoboleno briefly. Bought it in an eBay auction, but ended up returning to the seller. It had been damaged in an accident, which the seller didn't disclose beforehand, but he did refund my money after I returned it.

From my examination of the frame, it was similar to a Corsa or MX Leader in geometry but apparently lighter. It's made from Columbus Neuron steel, not Neutron. The tubes are larger diameter than a typical Merckx steel.

I never rode the frame, but I see no reason why it wouldn't handle and ride very similar to a Corsa or MX Leader.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

yeah i think so. 

Last week I had a chance to ride with someone with a full carbon fiber bike with carbon fiber aero wheels. And this is the very first time I rode with anyone in years.. so it's my first time hearing how these plastic bikes sound like; and man it sounds just like plastic. The bike was so noisy with the carbon fiber "clacking:" sound. In contrast, my solid steel Merckx was quiet and smooth.

I can't see how his carbon fiber bike can outlast my Merckx. I feel the carbon fiber bikes are just disposable bikes that are mass produced with the intention you'll ride for a couple years and get rid of it, whereas a quality steel bike can be cherished and even passed on to your kids. In the old days bikes and parts were built to last for years or a generation. Sadly, fine craftsmanship is taken over by technology


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I had my new leader out the other morning at sunrise and it was just pouring rain, just me and my headlight and little blinkey taillight and not even a car on the road. I bought the Leader over the winter to replace my rusted Corsa, but mostly as a second bike due to its weight. My light bike is hanging off a nail in the garage still, I use the Leader for crits, hilly road races, training on all kinds of roads, I'm just hooked on the way the bike feels and the way I sit so far back of the bottom bracket. It is a great riding bike and built to last. I have a hard time getting excited about carbon bikes also. You can do ANYTHING with these bikes, even pull a rickshaw!


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

for me it's strange that there is a huge scene that likes vintage or retro mtb's (and that people are paying a lot of money for some bikes & parts but aren't for nice vintage roadbikes). maybe we are avantgarde ?
it's like the roadbikescene is all about weight & performance. things like feel and durability seen not important. my lbs told me that people are not interested if he tells them that a nice ti frame will last a lifetime...


----------

